# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Εκδηλώσεις nautilia.gr >  Εκδήλωση nautilia.gr 09/11/2008 - "Ένα ταξίδι στο χθες"

## Maroulis Nikos

To nautilia1.jpg σας ανακοινώνει ότι προγραμμάτισε για την Κυριακή 9 Νοεμβρίου 2008 και ώρα 11.00 π.μ. την πρώτη του εκδήλωση με θέμα: 
*'Ενα ταξίδι στο χθες* 
Η εκδήλωση θα περλιμβάνει προβολή σλάϊντς (slides) από την συλλογή του φίλου και μέλους Roi Baudoin την οποία προσδοκούμε να σχολιάσουν και άλλα εκλεκτά μέλη του φόρουμ.  
Ευχαριστούμε την* ΕΛΛΗΝΟΓΑΛΛΙΚΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ logo_ban1.gif οδός* *Χαρ. Τρικούπη 36, 185 36 Πειραιάς* 
που θα φιολοξενήσει την εκδήλωση σε αίθουσα εκδηλώσεων.  
Θα ενημερώνεστε κατά τακτά διαστήματα για την πορεία των συμμετοχών. 
Σας περιμένουμε 
nautilia1.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Για την αίτηση συμμετοχής πατήστε στο συνημμένο αρχείο* Untitled1.pdf

*Στην περίπτωση που δεν σας λειτουργεί η φόρμα τότε μπορείτε να μας στείλειτε τα στοιχεια σας στην ηλεκτρονικη διεύθυνση* *info@nautilia.gr*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε όσοι δεν έχετε ενεργοποιημένο το outloock για να στέλνετε e-mails, τοτε δεν μπορούμε να λάβουμε την αίτηση συμμετοχής για το ταξίδι στο χτές, οποτε σας παρακαλούμε να μας στειλέτε τα στοιχεία σας ήτε με e-mail στην γνωστή διεύθυνση info@nautilia.gr ήτε με προσωπικό μήνυμα σε εμένα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*'Ενα ταξίδι στο χθες ....*  


Ετοιμαστείτε να σαλπάρουμε για ένα ταξίδι διαφορετικό από τα συνηθισμένα, καθώς θα ταξιδέψουμε στο χθες.
Το "ταξίδι" μας θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Κυριακή 9 Νοεμβρίου 2008 και ώρα 11.00 π.μ. στην ΕΛΛΗΝΟΓΑΛΛΙΚΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ "Ό ΑΓΙΟΣ ΠΑΥΛΟΣ", στην οδό Χαριλάου Τρικούπη 36, κοντά στο Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο του Πειραιά.
Μέσα από τις διαφάνειες (slides) των καλών φίλων του Nautilia.gr θα ξαναγυρίσουμε πίσω στο χρόνο. Θα βρεθούμε σε λιμάνια που δεν θυμίζουν και πολύ τα σημερινά, θα δούμε πλοία που έχουν φύγει εδώ και χρόνια, θα χαρούμε ευέλικτα ρεμέτζα και μανούβρες και θα νιώσουμε ότι ταξιδεύουμε ξανά όπως παλιά.
Όσοι τα έζησαν θα τα ξαναθυμηθούν κι όσοι δεν τα έζησαν θα τα ζήσουν ...
Και όλα αυτά θα ξαναζωντανέψουν, όχι μόνο μέσα από τις εικόνες, αλλά και μέσα από τα σχόλια, τις σκέψεις και τα συναισθήματα που θα γεννηθούν αυθόρμητα κατά τη διάρκεια της παρουσίασης. 
Με το ταξίδι αυτό ξεκινούν μια σειρά από εκδηλώσεις που θα οργανωθούν από το Nautilia.gr στη διάρκεια της χρονιάς. 
Στο ταξίδι αυτό εισιτήριο δεν υπάρχει.
Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ την ΕΛΛΗΝΟΓΑΛΛΙΚΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ που θα φιλοξενήσει το ταξίδι μας στην αίθουσα των Εκδηλώσεων. 
Θα ενημερώνεστε κατά τακτά διαστήματα για την πορεία των συμμετοχών. 
Σας περιμένουμε 
Δηλώστε συμμετοχή στέλνωντας e-mail στην ηλεκτρονική διέυθυνση info@nautilia.gr (ονοματεπώνυμο, nickname και τηλέφωνο επικονωνίας)

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*'Ενα ταξίδι στο χθες ....* 



Ετοιμαστείτε να σαλπάρουμε για ένα ταξίδι διαφορετικό από τα συνηθισμένα, καθώς θα ταξιδέψουμε στο χθες.
Το "ταξίδι" μας θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Κυριακή 9 Νοεμβρίου 2008 και ώρα 11.00 π.μ. στην ΕΛΛΗΝΟΓΑΛΛΙΚΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ" Ο ΆΓΙΟΣ ΠΑΥΛΟΣ", στην οδό Χαριλάου Τρικούπη 36, κοντά στο Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο του Πειραιά.
Μέσα από τις διαφάνειες (slides) των καλών φίλων του Nautilia.gr θα ξαναγυρίσουμε πίσω στο χρόνο. Θα βρεθούμε σε λιμάνια που δεν θυμίζουν και πολύ τα σημερινά, θα δούμε πλοία που έχουν φύγει εδώ και χρόνια, θα χαρούμε ευέλικτα ρεμέτζα και μανούβρες και θα νιώσουμε ότι ταξιδεύουμε ξανά όπως παλιά.
Όσοι τα έζησαν θα τα ξαναθυμηθούν κι όσοι δεν τα έζησαν θα τα ζήσουν ...
Και όλα αυτά θα ξαναζωντανέψουν, όχι μόνο μέσα από τις εικόνες, αλλά και μέσα από τα σχόλια, τις σκέψεις και τα συναισθήματα που θα γεννηθούν αυθόρμητα κατά τη διάρκεια της παρουσίασης. 
Με το ταξίδι αυτό ξεκινούν μια σειρά από εκδηλώσεις που θα οργανωθούν από το Nautilia.gr στη διάρκεια της χρονιάς. 
Στο ταξίδι αυτό εισιτήριο δεν υπάρχει.
Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ την ΕΛΛΗΝΟΓΑΛΛΙΚΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ που θα φιλοξενήσει το ταξίδι μας στην αίθουσα των Εκδηλώσεων. 
Θα ενημερώνεστε κατά τακτά διαστήματα για την πορεία των συμμετοχών.Σας περιμένουμε ....

----------


## steve

eimai apo to naytiko lykeio tou peiraia mporoun na simetasxoun kai osa paidia endoiaferontai?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> eimai apo to naytiko lykeio tou peiraia mporoun na simetasxoun kai osa paidia endoiaferontai?


Φυσικά και μπορούν, αρκεί να μας στείλουν συμμετοχή με τα στοιχεία τους ονοματεπώνυμο, τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας και e-mail στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση info@nautilia.gr

----------


## steve

mporo na ta steilo ego ola mazemena me osa atoma endoiaferontai

----------


## steve

gt pola paidia den gnorizoun tin ipar3i tou foroum opos kai oi kathigites kai episis iparxoun paidia pou den exoun prosvasi sto internet gia na sas steiloun minima

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> mporo na ta steilo ego ola mazemena me osa atoma endoiaferontai


Μπορείς απλά θέλουμε τα στοίχεια που ζητήσαμε για να μπορούμε να κάνουμε επιβεβαίωση.

----------


## steve

mporei na min yparxei email tha prepei na dimiourgiosume ? a kai ego esteila ta stoixei pou m egrapses den esteila to nick name m

----------


## steve

loipon mallon tha einai liga ta atoma pou tha erthoun alla tha einai mono osa endoiaferontai toulaxiston kai den tha kanoun fasaria mexri tin paraskeyi tha 3ero gia posa atoma milame alla me rotane posi ora tha kratisi i ekdilosi ayti

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> *'Ενα ταξίδι στο χθες ....* 
> 
> 
> 
> Ετοιμαστείτε να σαλπάρουμε για ένα ταξίδι διαφορετικό από τα συνηθισμένα, καθώς θα ταξιδέψουμε στο χθες.
> Το "ταξίδι" μας θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Κυριακή 9 Νοεμβρίου 2008 και ώρα 11.00 π.μ. στην ΕΛΛΗΝΟΓΑΛΛΙΚΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ "Ό ΑΓΙΟΣ ΠΑΥΛΟΣ", στην οδό Χαριλάου Τρικούπη 36, κοντά στο Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο του Πειραιά.
> Μέσα από τις διαφάνειες (slides) των καλών φίλων του Nautilia.gr θα ξαναγυρίσουμε πίσω στο χρόνο. Θα βρεθούμε σε λιμάνια που δεν θυμίζουν και πολύ τα σημερινά, θα δούμε πλοία που έχουν φύγει εδώ και χρόνια, θα χαρούμε ευέλικτα ρεμέτζα και μανούβρες και θα νιώσουμε ότι ταξιδεύουμε ξανά όπως παλιά.
> Όσοι τα έζησαν θα τα ξαναθυμηθούν κι όσοι δεν τα έζησαν θα τα ζήσουν ...
> Και όλα αυτά θα ξαναζωντανέψουν, όχι μόνο μέσα από τις εικόνες, αλλά και μέσα από τα σχόλια, τις σκέψεις και τα συναισθήματα που θα γεννηθούν αυθόρμητα κατά τη διάρκεια της παρουσίασης. 
> ...


Σας θυμίζουμε για το _ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΣΤΟ ΧΤΕΣ ...._ ότι να να μπορέσετε να παραυρεθείτε πρέπει να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή στο info@nautilia.gr

----------


## PIANOMAN

Αγαπητοι φιλοι , ειδα παραπανω πως εχουν ρωτησει και αλλοι για την ωρα - διαρκεια της εκθεσης.Θελω πολυ να συμμετεχω αλλα στις 12.45 της κυριακης πρεπει να φυγω για δουλεια.επειδη ειμαι μακρυα ειναι καθοριστικο να ξερω αν η εναρξη θα τηρηθει με συνεπεια στην ωρα (κυριως)και ποσο περιπου διαρκει. Θα παρακολουθω να μαθω.

----------


## ΑΡΓΥΡΗΣ ΤΖΑΒΑΡΑΣ

Αγαπητοί φίλοι , δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να παρευρεθώ , λόγω δυνατού κρυολογήματος .

----------


## kastro

> Αγαπητοί φίλοι , δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να παρευρεθώ , λόγω δυνατού κρυολογήματος .


Μέχρι τότε θα σου έχει περάσει.

----------


## Leo

> Αγαπητοι φιλοι , ειδα παραπανω πως εχουν ρωτησει και αλλοι για την ωρα - διαρκεια της εκθεσης.Θελω πολυ να συμμετεχω αλλα στις 12.45 της κυριακης πρεπει να φυγω για δουλεια.επειδη ειμαι μακρυα ειναι καθοριστικο να ξερω αν η εναρξη θα τηρηθει με συνεπεια στην ωρα (κυριως)και ποσο περιπου διαρκει. Θα παρακολουθω να μαθω.


 
H έναρξη είναι στις 11.00 και η διάρεκια της 2-2,5 ώρες. Καλή ερώτηση αν θα αρχίσει στην ώρα ..... η απάντηση είναι " Στην Ελλάδα ζούμε " :Very Happy: .

----------


## sylver23

που να βρισκόμασταν και στην ικαρια.στις 11 το βραδυ θα ξεκιναγε

----------


## heraklion

Γύρο στις πόσες φωτογραφίες θα δούμε?
Είναι εύκολο να βάλουμε έναν χάρτη του σημείου?

----------


## sylver23

οτι ειναι να δουμε θα το δουμε.μην ρωταμε 500 πραγματα.ο τιτλος τα λεει ολα.ενα ταξιδι στο χθες.χαρτη μπορεις να δεις στο google .κανε αναζητηση τις οδους.

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ορίστε και ο χάρτης. Εκεί που είναι η πινέζα.
12.jpg

----------


## Giorgos_D

Μάλλον δε θα μπορέσω να έρθω, λόγω δουλειάς. Και δυστυχώς θα το ξέρω 1-2 μερες πριν.  :Sad:

----------


## Vortigern

Τη θα ακολουθηση μετα την εκθεση?(ενωο π.χ καμια βολτα στο λιμανι?)

----------


## sylver23

βορτιγκεν σηκω και ελα και στο υποσχομαι οτι κατι θα κανονισουμε

----------


## Vortigern

> βορτιγκεν σηκω και ελα και στο υποσχομαι οτι κατι θα κανονισουμε


Eγω φιλε μου θα ερθω οπως κ να εχει...τωρα φοβαμαι μην μου τα χαλασει ο καιρος.....

----------


## sylver23

και να χαλασει ο καιρος ποσο πια να κρατησει το απαγορευτικο???σε περιμενουμε ...να ξερεις οτι τουλαχιστον καποιοι απο εμας θα συνεχισουμε μαλλον με ουζακια αλλα και φωτο στον πειραια και τις γυρω περιοχες.οποτε καλοδεχουμενος και εσυ και οποιος αλλος θελει φυσικα να ακολουθησει

----------


## mastropanagos

> Eγω φιλε μου θα ερθω οπως κ να εχει...τωρα φοβαμαι μην μου τα χαλασει ο καιρος.....


Εκτος απο την παρουσιαση θα υπαρξει και συνεχεια μετα για οποιον θελει...Θα δειξει..!!

----------


## kastro

> Εκτος απο την παρουσιαση θα υπαρξει και συνεχεια μετα για οποιον θελει...Θα δειξει..!!


Θα πάμε στον κόκκινο δηλαδή.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Θα πάμε στον κόκκινο δηλαδή.


Εσυ να πας αμα θες,και οσοι αλλοι θελουν..!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Παιδια οπου πατε ΠΑΩ! μονο που δν πινω ουζακια..μονο Havana club :Very Happy: ...αλλα θα ακολουθησω οσο μπορω..γιατι αυτο που γινεται απλα Μ'ΑΡΕΣΕΙ!

----------


## vinman

> Παιδια οπου πατε ΠΑΩ! μονο που δν πινω ουζακια..μονο Havana club...αλλα θα ακολουθησω οσο μπορω..γιατι αυτο που γινεται απλα Μ'ΑΡΕΣΕΙ!


Έλα εσύ και θα σε μάθουμε και τα ουζάκια...;-)
Εύκολο είναι... :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

> Έλα εσύ και θα σε μάθουμε και τα ουζάκια...
> Εύκολο είναι...


ε ναι τι...ειπα εγω οτι ειναι δυσκολο?Απλα βαρανε!!!Δν ειμαι εγω για τετοια!!Γιαυτο ας κατσω καλυτερα στο κουβανεζικο ρουμι μου που ειναι κ καθαρο ποτο. :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Smile:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

ΝΑ μείνουμε στο θέμα;



> *'Ενα ταξίδι στο χθες ....*  
> 
> 
> Ετοιμαστείτε να σαλπάρουμε για ένα ταξίδι διαφορετικό από τα συνηθισμένα, καθώς θα ταξιδέψουμε στο χθες.
> Το "ταξίδι" μας θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Κυριακή 9 Νοεμβρίου 2008 και ώρα 11.00 π.μ. στην ΕΛΛΗΝΟΓΑΛΛΙΚΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ "Ό ΑΓΙΟΣ ΠΑΥΛΟΣ", στην οδό Χαριλάου Τρικούπη 36, κοντά στο Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο του Πειραιά.
> Μέσα από τις διαφάνειες (slides) των καλών φίλων του Nautilia.gr θα ξαναγυρίσουμε πίσω στο χρόνο. Θα βρεθούμε σε λιμάνια που δεν θυμίζουν και πολύ τα σημερινά, θα δούμε πλοία που έχουν φύγει εδώ και χρόνια, θα χαρούμε ευέλικτα ρεμέτζα και μανούβρες και θα νιώσουμε ότι ταξιδεύουμε ξανά όπως παλιά.
> Όσοι τα έζησαν θα τα ξαναθυμηθούν κι όσοι δεν τα έζησαν θα τα ζήσουν ...
> Και όλα αυτά θα ξαναζωντανέψουν, όχι μόνο μέσα από τις εικόνες, αλλά και μέσα από τα σχόλια, τις σκέψεις και τα συναισθήματα που θα γεννηθούν αυθόρμητα κατά τη διάρκεια της παρουσίασης. 
> Με το ταξίδι αυτό ξεκινούν μια σειρά από εκδηλώσεις που θα οργανωθούν από το Nautilia.gr στη διάρκεια της χρονιάς. 
> ...

----------


## Apostolos

Κατα τον Δεκέμβρη κάντε κανένα ακόμα για να φέρω και τίποτε και γω...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα 
Σας θυμίζουμε ότι την άλλη Κυριακή 09/11/08 είναι η εκδήλωση μας *'Ενα ταξίδι στο χθες ....* σας ενημερώνουμε ότι θα μπορείτε να μας δηλώσετε συμμετοχή μέχρι την *Τετάρτη στις 05/11/08,* όσοι δεν έχουν δηλώσει συμμετοχή δεν θα τους επιτραπεί η είσοδος.


_Όσοι επιθυμουν να δηλώσουν συμμετοχή θα πρέπει να μας στείλουν με e-mail στην ηλεκτρονική μας διεύθυνση_ _info@nautilia.gr__ το ονοματεπώνυμο τους, nickname και ένα τηλέφωνο ._

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα 
Σας θυμίζουμε ότι την άλλη Κυριακή 09/11/08 είναι η εκδήλωση μας *'Ενα ταξίδι στο χθες ....* σας ενημερώνουμε ότι θα μπορείτε να μας δηλώσετε συμμετοχή μέχρι την *Τετάρτη στις 05/11/08,* όσοι δεν έχουν δηλώσει συμμετοχή δεν θα τους επιτραπεί η είσοδος.


_Όσοι επιθυμουν να δηλώσουν συμμετοχή θα πρέπει να μας στείλουν με e-mail στην ηλεκτρονική μας διεύθυνση_ _info@nautilia.gr__ το ονοματεπώνυμο τους, nickname και ένα τηλέφωνο ._

----------


## Leo

Μερικές ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες για την εκδήλωση  
*" ένα ταξίδι στο χθές "* 
Κυριακή 9 Νοεμβρίου 2008 και ώρα 11.00 π.μ. 
στην ΕΛΛΗΝΟΓΑΛΛΙΚΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ " Ο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΠΑΥΛΟΣ", 
*οδός Χαριλάου Τρικούπη 36* &* Πραξιτέλους* (*είσοδος πάρκινγκ*)
(απέναντι στο Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο του Πειραιά.) 
Τρόποι πρόσβασης με τους δύο παρακάτω Χάρτες.
*Χάρτης Α* (από Κηφισού και Πειραιώς μέσω Γρηγορίου Λαμπράκη και Πασαλιμάνι) 
SAINTPAUL1.jpg 
*Χάρτης Β* (μέσω Κηφισού, Λ. Ποσειδώνος, Μικράς Ασίας, Αλεπίδου, Γούναρη, Ακτή Μιαούλη (αριστερά στο φανάρι Αγίου Νικολάου/ΚΛΠ)  
SAINTPAUL3.jpg 
Σημειώσεις: 
1. Η εκδήλωση θα αρχίσει στις *11:00 Ακριβώς,* αν αργήσετε εσείς θα χάσετε.... Η διάρκεια της εκδήλωσης θα είναι περίπου ένα δίωρο.  

2. Η Πρόσβαση στο πάρκινγκ (αυλή του σχολείου) είναι απο την οδό Πραξιτέλους η πρώτη πόρτα αρισατερά, θα είναι ανοικτή και θα σας καθοδηγήσει άνθρωπος να παρκάρετε ώστε να παρακάρουν όσο περισσότεροι γίνεται. Η χωριτικότητα είναι περίπου 40 αυτοκίνητα, άρα λοιπόν σημειώστε ότι αν βιάζεστε να φύγετε στο ενδιάμεσο ή μόλις τελειώσει η εκδήλωση να *ΜΗΝ ΠΑΡΚΑΡΕΤΕ* μέσα στην αυλή. 
3. Θα παρακαλέσουμε, να σεβαστούμε όλοι τον χώρο που μας *φιλοξενεί* και να τον διατηρήσουμε καθαρό, καπνίζοντας μόνο στα ενδεδειγμένα σημεία (της αυλής) και μη πετόντας τα αποτσίγαρα ή άλλα σκουπίδια στο πάτωμα. Την επομένη το πρωί τα παιδιά θα πάνε σχολείο και ο χώρος κατά την αποχώρηση μας πρέπει να μείνει καθαρός, όπως θα τον βρούμε στην άφιξη μας. 
4. Μια μικρή εκλπηξούλα θα υπάρξει στο τέλος της εκδήλωσης που θα μας δοθεί λίγος χρόνος για να γνωριστούμε και αναταλλάξουμε απόψεις. 
Τέλος ευχαριστοούμε όλους εσάς που έχετε δηλώσει συμμετοχή και σας περιμένουμε για *" ένα ταξίδι στο χθές "* που θα μας μείνει αξέχαστο.

----------


## Leo

Για πληροφορίες πρόσβασης στη εκδήλωση *" ενα ταξίδι στο χθές "* παρακλώ κάνετε κλίκ *εδώ*. H είσοδος θα είναι ελεγχόμενη και αυστηρά μόνο για όσους  έχουν δηλώσει συμμετοχή.

----------


## heraklion

Τί έκπληξη ετοιμάζεται?

----------


## vinman

> Τί έκπληξη ετοιμάζεται?


Αμα την ανακοινώσουν δεν θα είναι έκπληξη....

----------


## sylver23

τελευταια μερα συμμετοχων σημερα απο οτι λεει παραπανω.για δηλωστε και οι τελευταιοι

----------


## Vortigern

και οσοι ποιο πολλοι μπορειται :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το ταξίδι μας είναι έτοιμο να ξεκινήσει.
Ταξίδι επιστροφής στις δεκαετίες του '80 και του '90.
Ταξίδι αναμνήσεων και συναισθημάτων.

Πολλά έχουν αλλάξει από τότε.
Τα πλοία, οι εταιρείες, τα λιμάνια, οι άνθρωποι.

Αυτό, όμως, που δεν έχει αλλάξει και δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει ποτέ είναι η αγάπη και η λαχτάρα που έχουμε όλοι για το ταξίδι.
Ταξίδια πραγματικά και ταξίδια ονειρικά.
Και μόνο να το δεις το πλοίο να περνά από μπροστά σου, έχεις την αίσθηση ότι βρίσκεσαι και εσύ μέσα...

----------


## Rocinante

Oλοι περιμενουμε εδω και καιρο με λαχταρα αυτο το ταξιδι καπετανιε Roi Antoine...

----------


## Leo

Μιά τελευταία υπενθύμιση

Σας θυμίζουμε ότι την άλλη *Κυριακή 09 Νοεμβρίου 2008 και ώρα 11:00*  θα γίνει η εκδήλωση μας *'Ενα ταξίδι στο χθες ....,* αν θέλετε να δηλώστε μέχρι και αύριο το μεσημέρι συμμετοχή  παρακλώ στείλτε μου ΠΜ. Χωρίς έγγραφη δήλωση συμμετοχής δεν θα επιτρέπεται η είσοδος.


*Πρόσβαση στην εκδήλωση της 9 Νοεμβρίου 2008* 
Για πληροφορίες πρόσβασης στη εκδήλωση *" ενα ταξίδι στο χθές "* παρακλώ κάνετε κλίκ *εδώ*. H είσοδος θα είναι ελεγχόμενη και αυστηρά μόνο για όσους έχουν δηλώσει συμμετοχή.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αύριο Κυριακή (9 Νοεμβρίου 2009) διεξάγεται ο Διεθνής Μαραθώνιος και η Μαραθώνος θα είναι κλειστή για αρκετές ώρες.
Γι' αυτό ας προσέξουν όσοι φίλοι σκέφτονται να χρησιμοποιήσουν αύριο την Λεωφόρο αυτή.

----------


## dimitris

η πρωτη μας εκδηλωση τελειωσε και θα μπορουσα να πω οτι ηταν παρα πολυ ωραια (ισως και να ειναι λιγο το ωραια) μας εδωσε την ευκαιρεια να δουμε μαζεμενα παρα πολλα αγαπημενα μας βαπορια που πλεον δεν ειναι μαζι μας...  γιατι ταξιδευουν σε αλλες θαλασσες... 
βαπορια που δεν υπαρχουν καθολου ποια...
αλλα και βαπορια που ακομα υπαρχουν στο Αιγαιο ή στο Ιονιο...
η εκδηλωση αυτη μας εδωσε την ευκαιρεια για αλλη μια φορα να βρεθουμε απο κοντα τα μελη του nautilia.gr να γνωρισουμε και καποια αλλα μελη που τις προηγουμενες φορες σε συναντησεις δεν ετυχε να βρεθουμε!
θελω να πω ενα μεγαλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ! στα παιδια που εκαναν ταξιδι για να ειναι σημερα σε αυτην την εκδηλωση αλλα και σε ολους οσους συνετελεσαν για να πραγματοποιηθει!!! :Smile: 
Με χαρα θα περιμενω και την επομενη που θελω να πιστευω θα ειναι καλη σαν την σημερινη και ακομα παραπανω!!!
nautilia.gr ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ!!!

----------


## scoufgian

υπεροχη εκδηλωση και ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στους διοργανωτες και συντελεστες της "γιορτης" αυτης. :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## gtogias

Και από εμένα ένα θερμό ευχαριστώ στους συντελεστές αυτής της τόσο επιτυχημένης εκδήλωσης.

Πέρα από τις διαφάνειες από μια άλλη εποχή, τόσο κοντινή αλλά που φαντάζει τόσο μακρινή, σίγουρα μεγάλη αξία έχει και η προσωπική επαφή πέρα από αυτή μέσω διαδικτύου.

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ.

----------


## mastropanagos

Αφου συμφωνησω απολυτα με τους προλαλησαντες,θα πω οτι ολα ηταν ΤΕΛΕΙΑ,και επισης ενα μεγαλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ για ολα..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## heraklion

Θα συμφωνήσω ότι ήταν τέλεια. Η έκπληξη που λέγαμε ήταν ο μπουφές?

----------


## frost

Μπράβο σε ολους, φοβερή προσπάθεια, τέλειο αποτέλεσμα που θα έχει σίγουρα συνέχεια...!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

για το τι περιελαμβανε η εκδηλωση, μας ειπαν οι προηγουμενοι.να ευχαριστησω και εγω ολους τους διοργανωτες για την ευκαιρια που μας δωσαν να δουμε αυτα τα πλοια.
σε γενικες γραμμες τωρα περασαμε παρα πολυ ωραια.συναντηθηκαμε με καποια μελη τα οποια δεν ξεραμε ,ξανασυναντηθηκαμε οι γνωστοι και επισης χαρηκα παρα πολυ που γνωρισα καποια μελη τα οποια ειναι μακρια σε αλλες πολεις/νησια (τρακμαν ,φανουλα,vortigern,captain nionios).
ευχαριστω επισης καποιο μελος (ξερει αυτος) για το ουζακι :Razz:  :Wink: 
οι νεολαιοι (οπως μας λεει και ο λεο) συνεχισαμε μετα για καφεδακι στο λιονταρι.οπου παρα το κρυο που φαγαμε περασαμε καλα.δυστυχως δεν ακολουθησαν τα μεγαλυτερα παιδια αλλα τους καταλαβαινουμε.(υποχρεωσεις)

----------


## dk

Aπλα...ηταν τελεια!!!
Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους!!!

ΥΓ. Οι αναμνηστικες φωτογραφιες που και ποτε θα δημοσιευθουν??

----------


## sylver23

> Και από εμένα ένα θερμό ευχαριστώ στους συντελεστές αυτής της τόσο επιτυχημένης εκδήλωσης.
> 
> Πέρα από τις διαφάνειες από μια άλλη εποχή, τόσο κοντινή αλλά που φαντάζει τόσο μακρινή, σίγουρα μεγάλη αξία έχει και η προσωπική επαφή πέρα από αυτή μέσω διαδικτύου.
> 
> Και πάλι ευχαριστώ.





> Μπράβο σε ολους, φοβερή προσπάθεια, τέλειο αποτέλεσμα που θα έχει σίγουρα συνέχεια...!!!





> Aπλα...ηταν τελεια!!!
> Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους!!!
> 
> ΥΓ. Οι αναμνηστικες φωτογραφιες που και ποτε θα δημοσιευθουν??


κυριοι υπευθυνοι βλεπω μελη που ηταν εκει και δεν μπηκατε στον κοπο να μας γνωρισετε :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> κυριοι υπευθυνοι βλεπω μελη που ηταν εκει και δεν μπηκατε στον κοπο να μας γνωρισετε


και μενα μου ξεφυγαν αρκετοι......... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Νομίζω ότι ήρθε η σειρά μου να πω ένα ευχαριστώ σε όλους εσάς που μας τιμήσατε με την παρουσία σας στην εκδήλωση. Σας ευχαριστούμε ακόμη για την υποδειγματική τάξη, την απόλυτη ησυχία κατά την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού και τον σεβασμό (από απόψεως καθαριτότητας) που δείξατε στον χώρο του σχολείου που μας φιλοξένησε. Χάρηκα που γνώρισα όσους ήρθαν για πρώτη φορά και που συνάντησα τους παλιούς γνώριμους της παρέας του nautilia.gr. Θέληση και υλικό υπάρχουν, άρα μπορούμε κάποια στιγμή να κάνουμε μια δεύτερη παρόμοια εκδήλωση. Ειλικρινά σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ όλους.

Ειδικότερα ευχαριστούμε τους Kalypso, Captain Nionio, Trakman, fanoula, Vortigern, Αρης και Nikos_V που ήρθαν από Χανιά, Πάτρα, Τήνο, Σίφνο και Σύρο ειδικά για την εκδήλωση. Συγνώμη αν παρέλειψα κάποιον ή κάποιους.

Θα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω ότι η εκδήλωση βιντεοσκοπήθηκε και θα καταβληθεί προσπάθεια να μεταφερθεί σε DVD για όσους παρόντες και όχι μόνο, επιθυμούν να έχουν ένα αντίγραφο. Όταν θα είμαστε έτοιμοι θα σας ενημερώσουμε.

----------


## moutsokwstas

αξιολογη κι αξιεπαινη η προσπαθεια ολων οσων βοηθησαν για να πραγματοπιηθει η σημερινη  εκδηλωση-παρουσιαση στην ελληνογαλλικη σχολη. δειγμα οτι μπορουμε να κανουμε περισσοτερα πραγματα και να εχουμε καλο αποτελεσμα. ειχαμε την ευκαιρια οι  να δουμε καποια προσωπα που μενουν εκτος αθηνων και τους ευχαριστουμε που μας τιμησαν με την παρουσια τους.

----------


## Νaval22

η εκδήλωση ήταν πολύ επιτυχημένη,και πιστεύω πως το ναυτιλία πρέπει να επικεντρωθεί και σε άλλες εκδηλώσεις παρόμοιου η και διαφορετικού χαρακτήρα,όπως ακούστηκε πχ θα μπορούσε η επόμενη συνάντηση να διοργανωθεί μέσα σε ένα πλοίο,αυτό έξαλλου είναι και ένα σημαντικό νόημα της όλης προσπάθειας να επιτύχουμε συλλογικά πράγματα που δεν μπορεί ο καθένας μόνος του 

ευχαριστούμε όσους συντέλεσαν στη οργάνωση της εκδήλωσης,πέραν των φωτογράφιων που είδαμε χάρηκα για την ευκαιρία να γνωρίσουμε και νέα μέλη που δεν είχαμε συναντήσει μέχρι τώρα
επίσης ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Αντώνη(ROI) για το τρομερό ΝΕΛόσιντο που μας ετοίμασε,αναμένουμε με αγωνία το επόμενο  :Very Happy:  στο οποίο φυσικά περίμενω σύμβουλος της έκδοσης να είναι πάλι ο αρχινελίτης LEO  :Very Happy:  για να μη ξεχνιόμαστε!!

----------


## Leo

> η εκδήλωση ήταν πολύ επιτυχημένη,και πιστεύω πως το ναυτιλία πρέπει να επικεντρωθεί και σε άλλες εκδηλώσεις παρόμοιου η και διαφορετικού χαρακτήρα,όπως ακούστηκε πχ θα μπορούσε η επόμενη συνάντηση να διοργανωθεί μέσα σε ένα πλοίο,αυτό έξαλλου είναι και ένα σημαντικό νόημα της όλης προσπάθειας να επιτύχουμε συλλογικά πράγματα που δεν μπορεί ο καθένας μόνος του 
> 
> ευχαριστούμε όσους συντέλεσαν στη οργάνωση της εκδήλωσης,πέραν των φωτογράφιων που είδαμε χάρηκα για την ευκαιρία να γνωρίσουμε και νέα μέλη που δεν είχαμε συναντήσει μέχρι τώρα
> επίσης ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Αντώνη(ROI) για το τρομερό ΝΕΛόσιντο που μας ετοίμασε,αναμένουμε με αγωνία το επόμενο  στο οποίο φυσικά περίμενω σύμβουλος της έκδοσης να είναι πάλι ο αρχινελίτης LEO  για να μη ξεχνιόμαστε!!


 
Στέφανε, ευχαριστούμε είναι όντως πολύ καλή ιδέα και θα προσπαθήσουμε η επόμενη να είναι πάνω σε ένα πλοίο... υπάρχει ήδη μια πρόταση.

----------


## dimitris

> Στέφανε, ευχαριστούμε είναι όντως πολύ καλή ιδέα και θα προσπαθήσουμε η επόμενη να είναι πάνω σε ένα πλοίο... υπάρχει ήδη μια πρόταση.


πιστευω μετα την σημερινη εκδηλωση οχι οτι οι προηγουμενες συναντησεις μας δεν ηταν καλες αλλα αλλο μια συναντηση κι αλλο μια παρουσιαση μπορουμε να κανουμε πολλα ολοι μαζι :Smile: 
η ιδεα να γινει κατι πανω σε πλοιο τη ειχα γραψει ηδη σε καποιο θεμα...
και μην ξεχναμε οτι πλησιαζουν και τα γενεθλια του φορουμ... :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Συγχαρητήρια και απο μένα σε όλους όσους εργάστηκαν για να παρουσιαστεί σήμερα αυτό το τόσο σπάνιο υλικό!!
Μια πολύ πετυχημένη εκδήλωση που πιστεύω την ευχαριστηθήκαμε όλοι όσοι ήμασταν παρόντες!!
Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο και στα παιδιά που ήρθαν απο διάφορα μέρη της Ελλάδας για να παραστούν στην εκδήλωση!!
Και πάλι συγχαρητήρια...και πάντα τέτοια!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Καταλαβαίνω πως περάσατε τέλεια και σκάω από τη ζήλια μου....... :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Χαίρομαι που εκτός του "Ταξιδιού σας στο Χθες" περάσατε όμορφα και σε φιλικό επίπεδο και ίσως αυτό να είναι το σημαντικότερο όλων. Να είστε καλά να το επαναλάβετε. Εύχομαι την επόμενη φορά να τα καταφέρω να κατέβω.

PS: Δίνω το βασίλειό μου για να αποκτήσω το DVD......κλαψ κλαψ

----------


## helatros68

Συγχαρητήρια και από μένα σε όλους τους συντελεστές της σημερινής εκδήλωσης.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το φόρουμ.Μόλις μπήκα στο σπίτι και ύστερα από αυτή την περιπέτεια μου μένει ένα χαμόγελο σαν χαζό παιδάκι.Πέρασα καταπληκτικά,η παρουσίαση ήταν τέλεια (όπως και ο μπουφές), συνομίλησα από κοντά με πολλά μέλη της οικογένειας των καραβολάτρηδων και ανυπομονώ να ξαναγίνει.Ευχαριστώ θερμά τους Leo,Roi,Nikos,Eσπερος για την άψογη εκδήλωση και όλα τα παιδιά που βρεθήκαμε και συνομιλήσαμε(Vinman,Trackman,Φανούλα,Rocinante,Vor  tigern.Παναγιώτης,Polyka.Συγχωρέστε με άν ξεχνάω κάποιον!).Χαλάλι το κούνημα που μου προσφεραν τα αστέρια παλιά και νέα,χι χι χι !!!!!!! 


Πολλά πολλά ευχαριστώ!!!!!!!!

''¶ρης''

----------


## Παναγιώτης

¶κρως ενδιαφέρουσα η παρουσίαση...
Το πολυτιμο αρχείο των φίλων πραγματικά μας ταξίδεψε στο χτές και στα πλοία που όργωναν τις θάλασσες της Ελλάδας αλλά και της Μεσογείου, ακόμα και μακρινών ωκεανών...
xtes.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Παναγιωτη αυτη η φωτογραφια ειναι τραβηγμενη μετα τις 12:00... :Very Happy:

----------


## kairika

Συγχαρητήρια και απο εμένα σε όσους βοήθησαν για να πραγματοποιηθεί αυτή η συνάντηση.

----------


## moutsokwstas

σαν σκεψη περνα, με αφορμη το γεγονος της χθεσινης εκδηλωσης, η εκδοση ενος φυλλαδιου 4σελιδου ακομα και σε μορφη εφημριδας, με αναφορα στις εκδηλωσεις του nautilia  με φωτογραφιες, ρεπορταζ και ειδησουλες.  ειναι μια ιδεα προωθησης και γνωστοποιησης των δραστηριοτητων του nautilia σε καποιους που ισως αγνοουν την υπαρξη του και θα ηθελαν να γινουν μελη και να δραστηροποιηθουν, συμμετεχοντας  και οι ιδιοι.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους πάρα πολύ για την παρουσία σας στην παρουσίαση.
Ξεκινήσαμε την επικοινωνία μας μέσω του Διαδικτύου.
Στη συνέχεια γνωριστήκαμε και γίναμε φίλοι με αρκετά από τα μέλη του forum.
Με την συνάντηση της Κυριακής, είχαμε τη χαρά να συναντήσουμε από κοντά τόσους νέους φίλους.
Μιλήσαμε,  χαλαρώσαμε, γελάσαμε, ξεφύγαμε ......
*"Το ταξίδι στο χθες"* ήταν η αφορμή.
Το ταξίδι μας συνεχίζεται στο σήμερα και στο αύριο.
Να είστε όλοι καλά.
Ετοιμαστείτε, το πλοίο σαλπάρει ...

----------


## frost

> κυριοι υπευθυνοι βλεπω μελη που ηταν εκει και δεν μπηκατε στον κοπο να μας γνωρισετε


Δεν φταίνε οι υπευθυνοι φιλε sylver23...μάλλον εμείς που είμασταν λίγο ντροπαλοί... :Smile:  την επόμενη φορά θα τα πούμε γιατι θα θα είμαστε (εγώ τουλάχιστον) ξανά εκει!!!

----------


## mastropanagos

Αυτο που πρεπει να τονισω προσωπικα,εκτος οτι ολα ηταν υπεροχα και περασαμε ολοι τελεια,θα πω οτι ο Roi Baudoin ηταν απλα *ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟΣ* σε ολα και του χρωσταμε ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω..Οπως βεβαια και στον espero και στο κυριο Γιαννακη..!!
keep walking..!!

----------


## Vortigern

*Καλησπερα και απο εμενα επεστρεψα στο νησι μου....* 
*Θα ηθελα να πω και εγω με την σειρα μου μερικα ευχαριστω.Να πω πρωτα απολα να πω οτι ενιωσα οπως νιωθο κ με την οικογενεια μου..ειμαστε μια οικογενεια κ μ αρεσει αυτο.* 
*Λοιπον να ευχαριστησω τον φιλο μου τον Αντωνη για ολα μα ολα.*
*Τον Λεο και τον Νικο για το καταπληκτικο χιουμορ τους*
*Τον sylver παρολο που δν ηπιαμε ουζο (ε τη να κανουμε αμα δν ξερεις να πινεις)*
*Τον μαστοπαναγο* 
*Την φανουλα*
*Τον manolis.m*
*Tov vinman*
*Tov kapas* 
*Tov captain nionios*
*Tov dimitris,trakman,polykas,ARHS,voyager,scoufian,spe  edkiller,STRATHGOS*
*Ακομα ενα ιδιαιτερο ευχαριστω στον espero που μου δοθηκε η ευκαιρια μεσο της εκθεσης να τον γνωρισο, και επισης τον Γιαννακη*
*Εχω να πω οτι ολα ηταν παρα πολυ ωραια κ συγνωμη που δν σας εχω γραψει ολους ποιο πανω δν σας θυμαμαι.Και τελος ενα μεγαλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στους διοργανοτες της εκθεσης.Θα ηθελα να πω περισσοτερα αλλα αυτην την στιγμη θυμαμαι μονο αυτα.* 
*Υ.Γ:επιτελους βρικα κατι χρησιμο να κανω στην ζωη μου*

----------


## Giorgos_D

διαβάζω όλα τα σχόλια σας και στενοχωριέμαι που δεν μπόρεσα να παραβρεθώ. Δυστυχώς έφυγα από τη δουλειά κατά τις 3.30 το μεσημέρι, ήμουν και στη Σαλαμίνα, οπότε λογικό ήταν να μη σας προλάβαινα.... Ελπίζω την επόμενη φορά να είναι πιο βολικές οι ώρες....

----------


## .voyager

Θέλω κι εγώ -εν συντομία- να ευχαριστήσω με τη σειρά μου τη "διοίκηση" της ιστοσελίδας μας και τους συντελεστές για την άρτια οργάνωση του "ταξιδιού", αλλά για και τη θέρμη με την οποία μας υποδέχτηκαν.
Επίσης, το Sylver και Mastropanago που με παρότρυναν να έρθω  :Very Happy:  Hehehe!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Θέλω κι εγώ -εν συντομία- να ευχαριστήσω με τη σειρά μου τη "διοίκηση" της ιστοσελίδας μας και τους συντελεστές για την άρτια οργάνωση του "ταξιδιού", αλλά για και τη θέρμη με την οποία μας υποδέχτηκαν.
> Επίσης, το Sylver και Mastropanago που με παρότρυναν να έρθω  Hehehe!


Ναι ηθελες και ειδικη προσκληση εσυ..!!Αμαν και πως εκανα να σε πεισω..!! :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

θα δηλωσω κατι που μπορει να φαινεται κακο αρχικα αλλα εγω το θεωρω καλο
ο χρηστος (vοyager) φαγωθηκε να μην ερθει.ελεγε οτι θα βαρεθει κτλ.τελικα κοντεψε να μπει μεσα στην οθονη.το παρεακι στα εκει γυρω καθισματα εσκαγε στο γελιο και γενικα δεν ηταν απολυτα αφοσιωμενο (οχι οτι δεν ακουγαμε αλλα καναμε και την πλακα μας μεταξυ μας) ενω ο χρηστος ειχε σκυψει και ακουμπησει στην μπροστα θεση και δεν μιλαγε καθολου...

ηταν που δεν ηθελες να ερθεις...τι να σου πω

----------


## Asterias

Θερμά συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους φίλους που βιήθησαν στη διοργάνωση αυτής της εκδήλωσης. Το υλικό που προβλήθηκε καθώς και τα σχόλια των παρουσιαστών ήταν εξαιρετικής ποιότητας.

----------


## .voyager

> ο χρηστος (vοyager) φαγωθηκε να μην ερθει.ελεγε οτι θα βαρεθει κτλ.τελικα κοντεψε να μπει μεσα στην οθονη


Ξέρεις ότι κολλάω λίγο με τις συναντήσεις, είμαι επιφυλακτικός (ήμουν  :Very Happy:  ). Περίμενα ότι θα βλέπαμε πολύ παλιότερα πλοία που δε με συγκινούν ιδιαίτερα. Tα πλοία που είδαμε (τα περισσότερα), θες επειδή τα έχω ζήσει μέσα από έντυπα 12 χρόνια τώρα, θες επειδή με λίγα έχω ταξιδέψει, θες επειδή τα έχω δει και ορισμένα φωτογραφίσει ταξιδεύοντας από μικρός με τον πατέρα μου, τα θεωρώ (παρότι έχουν πάψει να πλέουν στα νερά μας ή δε υφίστανται καν) πολύ κοντινό παρελθόν. Ομολογώ ότι ο τίτλος με παραπλάνησε λιγάκι. 
Ως γνωστόν, είχα προ καιρού προγραμματίσει εξόδους το ΠΣΚ. Με 2 ώρες ύπνο ήρθα  :Cool:  hehehehe

----------


## sylver23

δηλ ποια περιεμενες να δεις ρε χρηστο??την μανταλενα της βουγιουκλακη??δεν υπηρχαν φωτογραφικες μηχανες στα τοσο παλια που εννοεις.....τσπ το καλο ειναι οτι ηρθες και περασαμε καλα.
αντε να ερχονται και τα επομενα σιγα σιγα

----------


## sylver23

να ενημερωσω κιολας για οποιον θελει ,οτι υπαρχουν φωτο απο την εκδηλωση .στειλτε μου σε πμ το e mail σας ωστε να σας τις στειλω

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Επιστροφη και για μενα λοιπον στην βαση μου στα Χανια και ειναι καιρος να πω τις εντυπωσεις μου. Αρχικα το μερακι που ειχαν οι οργανωτες της εκδηλωσης ηταν εξαιρετικο, οσον αφορα για το υλικο τους ακομα καλυτερο και σπανιο. Εμεινα εξαιρετικα ευχαριστημενος και συγκινημενος βλεποντας φωτογραφιες βαποριων που ηταν ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ. Απλα θελω να σταθω στην ωρα που περασαμε μαζι μετα την εκδηλωση.Ειχε τελειωσει και εμεις σαν παιδια αναπολουσαμε το παρελθον.Ηταν τοσα πολλα τα προσωπα οι συζητησεις και η καλη διαθεση που δεν ξερω απο που να αρχισω και που να τελειωσω. Περιμενουμε αναλογη συνεχεια και καποια στιγμη ενα ταξιδι. Να ειστε ολοι καλα και ενα ιδιαιτερο ευχαριστω στους Roi Baudoin, Espero και βεβαια στον κυριο Γιαννακη για την τεραστια προσφορα τους. Polyka αγορι μου βαλε μια αναμνηστικη φωτογραφια, τοσες εβγαλες... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

*Συγχαρητήρια και από μένα στους διοργανωτές και στους παρουσιαστές της όμορφης αυτής εκδήλωσης.'Ηταν όλα τέλεια.Αναμένουμε την επόμενη....*

----------


## evridiki

Ευχαριστιες σε ολους οσους διοργανωσαν την εκδηλωση αυτη και φυσικα σε ολους οσους ηρθαν και μας τιμησαν με την παρουσια τους....
Ηταν η αρχη...ευχομαι σε ακομα καλυτερες εκδηλωσεις-σεμιναρια-συναντησεις με περισσοτερες πληροφοριες σε ολους τους τομεις της ναυτιλιας.

----------


## sea_serenade

Ζηλεύω ζηλεύω ......... που έλεγε και ο λαϊκός τροβαδούρος!!!!

----------


## Νaval22

> Ευχαριστιες σε ολους οσους διοργανωσαν την εκδηλωση αυτη και φυσικα σε ολους οσους ηρθαν και μας τιμησαν με την παρουσια τους....
> Ηταν η αρχη...ευχομαι σε ακομα καλυτερες εκδηλωσεις-σεμιναρια-συναντησεις με περισσοτερες πληροφοριες σε ολους τους τομεις της ναυτιλιας.


ε βέβαια ως μη ακτοπλόα είναι λογικό να περιμένεις σεμινάρια σε ευρύτερους τομείς της ναυτιλίας  :Very Happy:

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

_Αξίζει όντως ένα μπράβο σε όσους διοργάνωσαν την εκδήλωση, σε όσους μάζεψαν το υλικό, και σε όσους το παρουσίασαν._
_Το μόνο μου παράπονο είναι ότι δεν μπόρεσα να γνωρίσω προσωπικά κανέναν απολύτως, με εξαίρεση τον Leo, και αυτό επειδή τριγυρνούσε παντού και απευθυνόταν σε όλους με τη λίστα στο χέρι._
_Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μετά τις προβολές έκατσα πολύ λίγο στο μπουφέ, γιατί έπρεπε να πάω και αλλού._ 
_Κρίμα, γιατί ήθελα να γνωρίζω από κοντά πολλούς από εσάς._
_Έχω την εντύπωση ότι και άλλα μέλη έφυγαν με το ίδιο παράπονο.Αντιλήφθηκα πολλούς να φεύγουν χωρίς να έχουν ανταλλάξει κουβέντα με κανέναν._
_Τον Roi τον γνώρισα μόνον όταν τον παρουσίασε ο υπεύθυνος του site (ο κύριος με το πορτοκαλί τζάκετ που δεν ξέρω ούτε καν το ψευδώνυμό του στο naftilia). Όπως, επίσης, δεν κατάλαβα ποιο είναι το nick του φίλου που έκανε την παρουσίαση δεύτερος, δηλ. αμέσως πριν τον Roi._
_Πρέπει κάτι να γίνει, γιατί ο καθένας μόνος του είναι λίγο δύσκολο να πάει σε κάποιον και να πει "είσαι ο Α ή ο Β;". Είναι, επίσης, γεγονός ότι κάποιοι ντρέπονται, κάτι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό._
_Προτείνω στην επόμενη εκδήλωση να τυπώσουμε καρτελάκια με το nick του καθενός μας τα οποία θα έχουμε καρφιτσωμένα. Είναι κάτι που γίνεται σε τέτοιες εκδηλώσεις, και έχει και την πλάκα του._ 
_Προσφέρομαι να κάνω ανέξοδα τη σχετική δουλειά, και το εννοώ. Αρκεί να μη θέλετε πολυτέλειες με ιλουστρασιόν κλπ._ 
_Τέλος, συμφωνώ και εγώ με κάποιον φίλο που έγραψε λίγο πιο πάνω ότι, εκτός από τα πλοία που μεσουρανούσαν στη δεκαετία του '90 (και τα οποία προβλήθηκαν κατά κόρον), ίσως θα έπρεπε να βάζαμε πιο πολλά και από τα ακόμα παλαιότερα, γιατί ο τίτλος "Ένα ταξίδι στο παρελθόν..." θα έπρεπε να μας ταξιδεύσει και σε πιο περασμένες δεκαετίες...Μία φώτο του Μιαούλη, μια του Σκοπελίτη, και μια δυο άλλες, δεν έφθασαν για να μας πάνε τόσο πίσω._ 
_Πάντως τα πιο πάνω δεν αναιρούν το γεγονός ότι ήταν μια πολύ καλή εκδήλωση που έδωσε ένα ξεχωριστό χρώμα στην Κυριακή μας._
_Και πάλι συγχαρητήρια σε όλους σας.:smile:_

----------


## sylver23

δεν μας εχεις καταλαβει καλα μαλλον.εμεις χαιρομαστε με το να ερθει ο ταδε και να μας πει -ειμαι ο χ,ψ,ω.ετσι στο ασχετο.και εγω το εχω κανει και πολυ ακομα απο εδω.χαρα μας ειναι να γνωριζουμε ολα τα μελη του φορουμ.ισως να φταει οτι δεν εκατσες πολυ.ο κυριος με το πορτοκαλι ηταν ειναι ο νικος.
μπορουσες καλλιστα να πεις του λεο να σου γνωρισει καποιους ακομα και σιγα σιγα θα γνωριζες ακομα περισσοτερους.απο μονος του λιγο δυσκολο να το κανει διοτι απο καποιο σημειο και μετα ημασταν τοσο πολλα ατομα που ηταν δυσκολο να ανταπεξελθει με αυτα που επρεπε να κανονισει κτλ.ελπιζουμε την αλλη φορα να μεινεις ευχαριστημενος γνωριζοντας μας.
και δεν χρειαζεται καρτελακια για αυτο.θαρρος χρειαζεται

----------


## a.molos

Καλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους!
Δεν φτάνει που δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω, έμεινα και χωρίς pc απο την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή και αναγκάστικα να κάνω format αφού τα εγκατεστημένα windows ηταν faux.
Σήμερα ξεκίνησα σταδιακά την αποκατάσταση των αρχείων μου και ελπίζω σύντομα να επανέλθω κανονικά. Τελικά απ' ότι κατάλαβα με τις καταχωρήσεις σας σε γενικές γραμμές - με κάποιες φυσιολογικές εξαιρέσεις- μείνατε όλοι απο ικανοποιημένοι έως ενθουσιασμένοι. Περιμένω να δώ και κάποιες φωτό απο την εκδήλωση, δεν είναι κακό να φαίνεται και η αφεντιά μας, καθώς και το πολυσυζητημένο cd με τα πλοία της ΝΕΛ. Οποιος έχει αναλάβει την αποστολή τον παρακαλώ να του δώσω με mail την αντρέσσα μου.
Και πάλι συγχαρητήρια στούς διοργανωτές της εκδήλωσης και ευχομαι να συνεχισθεί η προσπάθεια με εμπλουτισμό των εκδηλωσεων, όπως φωτογραφήσεις, ξεναγήσεις,μίνι κρουαζιέρα στην Κούλουρη (!) με συγκεκριμένη πορεία για φωτογράφιση (ράδα, Ικόνιο, Αμπελάκια, Πέραμα) έως την ντάνα της Ελευσίνας.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πιστεύω ότι "τα πιο όμορφα ταξίδια είναι αυτά που δεν έχουμε ακόμα κάνει".

Τα επόμενα ταξίδια, με το καλό, θα στραφούν και σε άλλους τομείς (μετασκευές, κρουαζιερόπλοια, παλιά πλοία, φορτηγά, κ.ά).
Σίγουρα στο πρώτο ταξίδι δεν θα ήταν δυνατόν να ικανοποιηθούν όλοι εξίσου.

Προτιμήσαμε φίλε Καπεταν Ανδρέα να μην δείξουμε πολύ παλιά πλοία.
Αυτό έγινε για να πάμε σταδιακά προς τα πίσω.
Ήταν ένα ταξίδι στο χθες.
Κάποια στιγμή θα ετοιμαστεί και *"Το ταξίδι στο μακρινό χθες".*
Αυτό, όμως, δεν θα είναι ένα απλό ταξίδι.
Ελπίζουμε ότι θα συνοδεύεται και από κάτι ακόμα.

Μετά την προβολή μας δόθηκε η χαρά να μιλήσουμε με πολλούς φίλους.
Με κάποιους, βέβαια, δεν προλάβαμε.
Τα ταξίδια, όμως, συνεχίζονται.
Οπότε θα γνωριστούμε σύντομα. 

Φίλε Αντώνη, έλειψες πολύ.

Υποθέτω, ότι στην επόμενη παρουσίαση θα είσαι οπωσδήποτε.
Και μάλιστα για πολλούς λόγους.

Με το καλό , σύντομα ξανά μαζί.

----------


## Leo

> ................Οποιος έχει αναλάβει την αποστολή τον παρακαλώ να του δώσω με mail την αντρέσσα μου.
> Και πάλι συγχαρητήρια στούς διοργανωτές της εκδήλωσης και ευχομαι να συνεχισθεί η προσπάθεια με εμπλουτισμό των εκδηλωσεων, όπως φωτογραφήσεις, ξεναγήσεις,μίνι κρουαζιέρα στην Κούλουρη (!) με συγκεκριμένη πορεία για φωτογράφιση (ράδα, Ικόνιο, Αμπελάκια, Πέραμα) έως την ντάνα της Ελευσίνας.


Αντώνη ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σου λόγια και την εμψύχωση να συνεχίσουμε. Η ιδέα να πάρουμε τον "Μπρούφα"  :Wink:  (ένα συγρονο πλοιάριο με βολβό) να πάμε ταξίδι όπως το αναφέρεις είναι τουλάχιστον εκπληκτική... Για να το λες εσύ κάτι ξέρεις και άρα πρέπει να το κάνουμε σύντομα, μέσα στον χειμώνα, πού έχει "ψωμί" η περατζάδα...

----------


## Nikos_V

Αν και λιγο καθυστεριμενος μια εβδομαδα θα ηθελα και εγω με την σειρα μου να ευχαριστισω ολους εκεινους που συντελεσαν στην οργανωση αυτου του "ταξειδιου".Οσο για το σχολιο του "sylver23" την επομενη φορα θα ειναι διαφορετικα.Ακομη προσωπικα θα ηθελα να ευχαριστισω τον Leo.Χαιρετισμους σε ολους οσους ηταν στο "ταξειδι" και ελπιζω οτι την επομενη φορα να ειμαστε περισοτεροι.

----------


## Leo

Νίκο καλώς ήλθες στην μεγαλή θαλασσινή παρέα. Είναι χαρά μας που παραβρέθηκες στην εκδήλωση και είσαι απο σήμερα κοντά μας στο φόρουμ. Σ ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σου λόγια και να είσαι βέβαιος ότι οι επόμενες θα είναι ακόμη καλύτερες. :Very Happy:

----------


## φανούλα

Για εμένα προσωπικά η αποψή μου είναι πως το Τ-Ε-Λ-Ε-Ι-Α είναι πολύ λίγο για την έκθεση και δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει από κανέναν παράπονο αφού από καράβια είχαμε και αρκετών χρόνων πίσω αλλά και τωρινών!!! Τώρα το αν γνωρίσαμε ή όχι άτομα πιστεύω είναι στο χαρακτήρα του καθενός που ίσως για πρώτη φορά δίστασε λίγο και παίζει ρόλο και το αν κάθησες ή όχι!!! Ήταν η πρώτη έκθεση του ναυτιλία και θα υπάρξουν κι άλλες όπως είπε ο αγαπητός Roi γι αυτό ας μην απογοητεύεται κανείς και σιγά σιγά θα γίνουν όλα στο καιρό τους!!!! Από εμένα συγχαρητήρια σε όλους!!!!!!

----------


## Νaval22

> Αντώνη ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σου λόγια και την εμψύχωση να συνεχίσουμε. Η ιδέα να πάρουμε τον "Μπρούφα"  (ένα συγρονο πλοιάριο με βολβό) να πάμε ταξίδι όπως το αναφέρεις είναι τουλάχιστον εκπληκτική... Για να το λες εσύ κάτι ξέρεις και άρα πρέπει να το κάνουμε σύντομα, μέσα στον χειμώνα, πού έχει "ψωμί" η περατζάδα...


LEO το ταξίδι αυτό έγινε ξανά πέρσυ το χειμώνα χωρίς βέβαια μεγάλη επιτυχία σε θέμα συμμετοχής,ελπίζω την επομένη φορά να έχει μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία,αν δεν μπατάρει βέβαια το υπερσύχρονο κρουαζιερόπλοιο μπρούφας απο το βάρος φανταστείτε 30 τρελούς καραβολάτρες συγκεντρωμένους στη μια μπάντα να φωτογραφίζουν  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
όλα τα είχε ο μπρούφας ο βολβός του έλειπε :x

----------


## a.molos

Αφου αναφερθήκαμε στο ΜΠΡΟΥΦΑΣ, να πούμε ότι υπάρχουν δύο πλοιάρια με το όνομα (Ι & ΙΙ), μικρής ηλικίας πράγματι απο τα καλύτερα και ταχυτερα στην γραμμή με καλούς εσωτερικούς χώρους και πλευστότητα πολύ καλή ακόμη και με "ελαφριά" θάλασσα. Επειδή είμαστε λίγο πολύ όλοι υποψιασμένοι με το τί συμβαίνει εν πλώ όταν το φορτίο μετακινείται, μπορούμε κατόπιν συνενοήσεως να μοιραστούμε στο σκάφος κατά την φωτογράφηση, ώστε το πλοίο με τούς τρελούς καραβοφωτογράφους να διατηρεί την ευστάθεια του. Παραθέτω και μία φωτό απο τα δύο mini cruisers, σε πορεία σύγκρουσης:!: έξω απο τα Αμπελάκια :Wink: .

----------


## Leo

Περνάει από το μυαλό μου πολλές φορές φίλτατε a.molos να σε ρωτήσω... Εσύ τελικά τι ΔΕΝ έχεις? :Very Happy: ... Σ ευχαριστούμε για την παραστατικότατη φωτογραφία με τους "Μπρούφες"  :Wink:

----------


## Giorgos_D

Οταν πήγαμε εκεινη την κρουαζιέρα που αναφέρει ο Στέφανος, προτεινα να να "ναυλωναμε" μια λατζα και να πηγαιναμε όπου θέλαμε... Ειχα πει οτι θα μαθαινα και τιμες, αλλά.....

Βεβαια να περμιένουμε και τον Αποστολο να γυρισει, να μη χασει το γεγονός....  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Λόγω επαγγελματικών υποχρεώσεων καθυστέρησα να σας ευχαριστήσω και εγώ με την σειρά μου. 
Θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους όσους παρευρέθηκαν αλλά και τους πρωτεργάτες -διοργανωτές αυτής της εκδήλωσης _(Ταξίδι στο χτές....)._
Σίγουρα θα υπάρχει συνέχεια αυτό το καταλάβατε όλοι όσοι συνομιλήσαμε μαζί, απλά μας δημιουργεί άγχος μιας και όλα όταν υπέροχα στην πρώτη η επόμενη να είναι ακόμη καλύτερη.

----------


## frost

Σύντομα θα είναι διαθέσιμο το DVD που περιέχει την εκδήλωση "ένα ταξίδι στο χθές" που προαγματοποιηθήκε στον Πειραιά στις 9/11/08. Όποιος απο τα μέλη που δεν παραβρέθηκαν θέλει ένα αντίγαφο του DVD παρακλούμε να το δηλώσετε στον Λεο με ΠΜ. Στα μέλη που παραβρέθηκαν θα δωθεί αντίγραφο στις επόμενες εκδηλώσεις ή κατ ιδίαν. Για να δείτε ενα μικρό δείγμα του video πατήστε εδω

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Εσεις βέβαια ξέρετε καλύτερα ρε παιδιά,,αλλά το τραγούδι του τέλους πολύ ''δραματικό'' δεν είναι?  :Confused:

----------

